# CPC vs CCS



## mitzekelley (May 15, 2012)

I have been noticing lately that ALOT of companies are wanting to hire applicants that have their CCS and NOT their CPC.  Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Kristimo (May 15, 2012)

I noticed that myself! Wonder why?????


----------



## ollielooya (May 15, 2012)

I guess a lot depends on where you live.  Here in the Pacific NW I'm watchful for the job requirements. Both seem to be equally in demand depending on type of employer of course.


----------



## coding2244 (May 15, 2012)

*jamming janet*

I noticed that too. I live in Atlanta, Ga  in need of a Job. Today I ordered the Study Guide for CIRCC.


----------



## maryg (May 16, 2012)

I noticed that too, I am actively looking since I have been told that I am losing my job soon and very hard to find a CPC position, especially one that also does auditing.


----------



## twizzle (May 16, 2012)

*CPC versus CCS*



mitzekelley said:


> I have been noticing lately that ALOT of companies are wanting to hire applicants that have their CCS and NOT their CPC.  Has anyone else noticed this?



To be quite honest, the CCS is quite a bit more difficult than the CPC. If you have the CCS you have knowledge of DRG's, ICD9 procedure coding as well as CPT coding, billing, health data systems, registries and so on.
That is why more and more employers want that certification.


----------



## cordelia (May 16, 2012)

The CCS tests both inpatient and outpatient facility coding, since most facilies require their coders to be able to code both types, they require the CCS credential. 

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## rthames052006 (May 16, 2012)

In my neck of the woods ( Pennsylvania- York, Hbg, Lancaster area) I see alot of employers wanting the CPC credential.  It will mostly depend on if it's for a facility vs a physican practice too.


----------



## semaxwell1 (May 17, 2012)

I've noticed more and more postings have RHIA or RHIT listed as well.
Of course, depending on the type of position will require an actual coding certification, but I'm seriously thinking about going for the RHIT certification. It's not a coding credential, but IMO it's more marketable and can more easily get my foot in the door and open more opportunities. 

There are a couple of local schools that are CAHIIM accredited, and after completing the degree program there I can sit for the RHIT exam. I'm hoping some of the courses I took for my Associate's degree at a local community college will transfer to those schools. 

At least there's no “A” stigma with the RHIT.


----------



## syllingk (May 18, 2012)

I have been thinking of studying for the RHIT also. Just thought since most are going to an EHR it might be handy.


----------



## NBurroughs 1 (May 18, 2012)

No, I have not noticed most companies prefer a CCS but, maybe it is because a CCS is for experienced (2-3 yrs.) Inpatient Coding as well as Outpatient and exam has actual Clinical Coding questions not just multiple choice.


----------



## kevbshields (May 21, 2012)

If the only place you're seeking employment is with the hospitals, you may find the CCS is preferred.  Because coding certifications are setting-dependent, you have to know where you want to work and choose your credential accordingly.


----------

